# Show us your black headed pythons !!!!



## harley0402 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi all, i would love to see everybody's black headed pythons, i just love these snakes, they are so beautiful and i would like to eventually breed them. I would love to see your beauties. Thanks


----------



## cadwallader (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/show-black-heads-120960/


----------



## Bryce (Nov 14, 2010)

Show us some pics


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 14, 2010)

Some of mine


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 14, 2010)

Awww cutie cutie! Here's one of ours...


Not a great pic but I lost all the really good ones on a screwed external hard drive. So I'll have to have some fun taking some more...


----------



## JasonL (Nov 14, 2010)

thats my pair, actually brother and sister not that you would ever think that by their looks.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 14, 2010)

cadwallader said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/show-black-heads-120960/



Thats IS quite an old thread, so I believe its fair to start this new one.


----------



## buck (Nov 14, 2010)

This pair produced their first clutch for me this season. Male first and female in second pic.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 14, 2010)

buck said:


> this pair produced their first clutch for me this season. Male first and female in second pic.



i. Be. Jealous.


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 14, 2010)

I love Black Heads these are on the list to get


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 14, 2010)

heres some old pics of my boy , ill take new pics oncee i get my DSLR.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 14, 2010)

Heres a few


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 14, 2010)

they are all beautiful guys, thanks heaps. Sorry if this thread has been done before, i didnt know and i only recently got my girl so i really wanted us to share these wonderful snakes. They are so cool and i love how they look a bit dangerous. I am so getting more, hehe.


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 14, 2010)

*These are some of ours. Enjoy we do.*


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 14, 2010)

*Here is another that woldn't fit with the other pics.*



Sorry about the print not comming out, but these are some of ours, please enjoy we do.


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 14, 2010)

harley0402 said:


> they are all beautiful guys, thanks heaps. Sorry if this thread has been done before, i didnt know and i only recently got my girl so i really wanted us to share these wonderful snakes. They are so cool and i love how they look a bit dangerous. I am so getting more, hehe.



Look a bit dangerous... act like sooks lmao


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 14, 2010)

grrrrr..............im jealouse


----------



## feral1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Some of mine


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 14, 2010)

buck said:


> This pair produced their first clutch for me this season. Male first and female in second pic.



That is a nice looking pair mate. Holding nice colour etc for adults.


----------



## Bryce (Dec 8, 2010)

Any more? i just bought this little fella.


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 8, 2010)

Bryce said:


> Any more? i just bought this little fella.
> View attachment 175398



That BHP has a awesome pattern


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 8, 2010)

Heres some of my girl, almost 2 years old


----------



## reptilian1924 (Dec 8, 2010)

View attachment 175405


Ramsayi said:


>


 
View attachment 175404


This QLD Black-Headed Python you see here in these 2 photos was breed by Ramsayi in 2005, who knows if the male QLD Black-Headed Python l purchase from Ramsayi in July 2006 is related to all those you see here in is photo he posted on here.

One thing l have to say is the male QLD Black-Headed Python l got from Ramsayi was so placid and enjoy being handle by me, the sad thing is l no-longer have it with me l had to move it on in 2007 cause of personnal reason wish l still had it, who knows one day l may get another 2 from Ramsayi only time will tell.

So if your after a beautiful QLD Black-Headed Python l sincerely would recommend getting one from Ramsayi, he has some of the most beautiful and healthy Black-Headed Pythons that l know off.


----------



## harley0402 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi guys, this is my girl, she just shed last night.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 8, 2010)

feral1 said:


> Some of mine


 
That second one is stunning.


----------



## azn4114 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bryce said:


> Any more? i just bought this little fella.
> View attachment 175398



from den?


----------



## buck (Dec 8, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> from den?




I'm guessing from Sonneman based purely on the fact that he has posted up some other pics of hatchies in ceramic dishes in the past.


----------



## Bryce (Dec 8, 2010)

Sonnemans


----------



## Bryce (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 9, 2010)

Heres a 2year old male from K.Worley..


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2010)

here's some of my pairs offspring


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 9, 2010)

this is my mates btw im the good looking one =]


----------



## dreamkiller (Dec 9, 2010)

Bella, yearling BHP.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Dec 13, 2010)

my yearling QLD blackheadded....just got her today from SXR...very happy with her....


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2010)

Brand new: just pipped itself yesterday and still not out yet...


We did widen the slit it made across the top though.


----------



## antmisk (Dec 13, 2010)

Last years hold backs this years are due to hatch
any day now.


----------



## mrs_davo (Dec 13, 2010)

TTACH][/ATTACH]Pepsi111, That is an amazing photo & goes to show how docile these animals can become.




You may have seen this, but here it is again. Here is a pic of one of our males on exercise day. They do not normally climb & Ian was reluctant to let him do so but this is what he did & was holding on very tight & Ian did help him down.






Also 4year old axanthic after last shed.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 14, 2010)

mrs_davo said:


> View attachment 176432
> 
> 
> Also 4year old axanthic after last shed.


 
Is this an Axanthic or a high contrast Dajarra? Who bred it mate? Pretty animal regardless.

Nice animals everyone
Den


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 14, 2010)

Finally out of the egg 
It was our female's first year; this was the only non-slug lol.


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 14, 2010)

mrs davo
those pictures are great gotta love blackheads but to see a climbing one is even better


----------



## richard08 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## harley0402 (Dec 14, 2010)

they are awesome guys thanks heaps


----------



## dee4 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sonnemann Male Axanthic 


Sonnemann Het Axanthic female 

Pin Stripe Male


----------



## jesskie (Dec 14, 2010)

These would have to be my favorite snake, great pics everyone


----------



## ezekiel86 (Dec 14, 2010)

some very nice BHP on here everyone


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 14, 2010)

BHP's are the coolest, I must take some updated shots.


----------



## mrs_davo (Dec 16, 2010)

Den from Den Pythons said:


> Is this an Axanthic or a high contrast Dajarra? Who bred it mate? Pretty animal regardless.
> 
> Nice animals everyone
> Den


Den It came from Kel Worley as Axantic female.
Cheers.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 17, 2010)

Thought so. Thanks for the reply, mrs davo.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 17, 2010)

mrs_davo said:


> Den It came from Kel Worley as Axantic female.
> Cheers.



Actually, do you have any pics of this female as a hatchling? Or yearling/juvenile?? Obviously interested in all things BHP, intrigued by this one.

Thanks mate
Den


----------



## Troy K. (Dec 17, 2010)

dee4 said:


> View attachment 176557
> Sonnemann Male Axanthic View attachment 176560
> 
> View attachment 176559
> ...


 
Love the male Axanthic and the male Pin Stripe Dee. Very sexy looking snakes.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Dec 17, 2010)

Den from Den Pythons said:


> Actually, do you have any pics of this female as a hatchling? Or yearling/juvenile?? Obviously interested in all things BHP, intrigued by this one.
> 
> Thanks mate
> Den



Mate no we havn,t because we only bought her about year ago.
Cheers.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn, thanks anyways. I'm hooked on a thing these days. Trying to visually ID offspring from certain lines and particular parents. Hence my mention of Dajarra animals.


----------



## Bryce (Dec 18, 2010)

Bryce said:


> Any more? i just bought this little fella.
> View attachment 175398



Just gave this little fella his first feed of a nice fresh pinky rat, just popped it in the cage and 2 mins later whammm! No force feeding for him, brilliant for me and less stress for him.

He is my first BHP and is a 100% HET, unreal animals, BHP's. Just fell in love, Whooooo Hooooooo!


----------



## deebo (Dec 18, 2010)

put my name on these two the other day....much to the wifes disgust! :lol:


----------



## Bryce (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice David, its a brilliant line.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 19, 2010)

David Evans said:


> put my name on these two the other day....much to the wifes disgust! :lol:


She will get over it..lol..Love the first one...It great when they feed without any dramas Bryce..once they start,theres no stopping them thou...Aspidities are pigs..


----------



## dee4 (Dec 19, 2010)

David Evans said:


> put my name on these two the other day....much to the wifes disgust! :lol:


 
Very nice David, that male is a stunner mate and IMO will grow out into an awesome looking critter. Will look forward to seeing the pics as he grows.


----------



## webbo10 (Dec 19, 2010)

*bhp*

my daughter with our bhp


----------



## Bryce (Dec 19, 2010)

pythons73 said:


> She will get over it..lol..Love the first one...It great when they feed without any dramas Bryce..once they start,theres no stopping them thou...Aspidities are pigs..



Cheers Pythons 73, my RHD's are insane when it comes to food, really they go all move all over the cage so fast when they smell food, like they are trying to do as many laps as they can until its in there face! Love them.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 21, 2010)

David Evans said:


> put my name on these two the other day....much to the wifes disgust! :lol:



Very nice, Dave. Neil and Cathy have done alot of great work with their Axanthics. The injection of pinstripe blood has made them even more appealing... If that was possible!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 21, 2010)

A few updated pics of a Redhead female and an early stage RP male.


----------



## harley0402 (Dec 21, 2010)

thats a nice girl you have there den.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 21, 2010)

heres my 5.5year old male NT 
View attachment 177932
View attachment 177936
View attachment 177940


----------



## buck (Dec 25, 2010)

These guys came out a few days ago. Still awaiting their first shed. Quite a bif difference in hatch weight with the hatchie in the third pic leaving the egg early and only weighing 46g, while the hatchies in the second and fifth pics weighed in at a whopping 126g and 122g respectively.


----------



## deebo (Dec 25, 2010)

Den, I love that redhead BHP! Do you have a particular male in mind for her for when she is ready?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## harley0402 (Dec 25, 2010)

i just got my second bhp, my little male. hope you like him


----------



## harley0402 (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## jasontini (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi all, here is my new bub


----------



## harley0402 (Dec 26, 2010)

jasontini said:


> Hi all, here is my new bub


 wow she/he looks amazing. Do you know what sex it is ?? did you get it from kel worley ???


----------



## jasontini (Dec 27, 2010)

harley0402 said:


> wow she/he looks amazing. Do you know what sex it is ?? did you get it from kel worley ???


Hi harley, i got him/her from Baden (solar17) & unsexed at the moment..


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 27, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Den, I love that redhead BHP! Do you have a particular male in mind for her for when she is ready?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



I haven't decided yet, mate. The obvious choice of males would be the father (also the grandfather). This would help refine the line even further. But I'm thinking about a doing a totally unrelated outcross... Just to test a few theorys... 

---------- Post added 27-Dec-10 at 01:49 AM ----------

Nice BHPs everyone.

Buck, do you have any pics of the parents? The third hatchling inparticular is very nice. Almost pale!


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Dec 27, 2010)

I have just acquired my first BHPs...they are such an interesting python!...but a challenge to get feeding...patience is the key I guess...

Here is one of my new babies....cant wait to see how they grow up...



Kelly


----------



## buck (Dec 28, 2010)

Den from Den Pythons said:


> Buck, do you have any pics of the parents? The third hatchling inparticular is very nice. Almost pale!


 
Here are the parents. Not the best pics. They are from SouthernX. Female in first pic, male in second.

Cheers
Mick


----------



## python_boy (Dec 30, 2010)

i will be getting one of these this sunday. sorry no pics for now but i will post some up when i can


----------



## Bryce (Jan 21, 2011)

This little guy just shed 100% het, the other is a 66% het female & a normal male, pic's are in order.


----------



## zulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Couple of the bhps here,they are the darker type from my "pearl" line,


----------



## onthillside (Mar 6, 2011)

A couple from a few years ago.


----------



## UlarSawa (Apr 8, 2011)

Just picked these 2 pairs up recently. 
741 Female, 746 Male , 810 Male and 812 Female

CJ


----------



## feral1 (Apr 9, 2011)

couple more hatchlings


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Apr 9, 2011)

Hot animals guys. Gee, there are some stunning BHPs being produced these days!

Here's a random adult female enclosure shot from one side of my room.







And these have been posted before, but what the hell!


----------



## kupper (Apr 9, 2011)

that is one insane BHP den ..... swap you ? :lol:


----------



## James_Scott (Apr 9, 2011)

I get blown away every time I see that patterning den. Just can't get used to the head colouring though.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 9, 2011)

geez some beautiful snakes here!!! Thanks to all for sharing


----------



## zack13 (Apr 9, 2011)

Den from Den Pythons said:


> Hot animals guys. Gee, there are some stunning BHPs being produced these days!
> 
> Here's a random adult female enclosure shot from one side of my room.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Apr 9, 2011)

awesome BHPs all round. Where do i get an Axanthic Female?? How long is the order wait?? is there anyone around selling sub adult females?? And whats the price of them?
Cheers sorry if im thread hijacking


----------



## onthillside (Apr 9, 2011)

CJ love the axanthic, im guessing with those numbers they were breed by neil? 

Miss_stripey PM me your details if you like. I may have some axanthics and Hets available this season.

Den Show off lol

T


----------



## UlarSawa (Apr 9, 2011)

T: Yes, the axanthics were Neil's late starters. Couldn't resist the temptation... Don't take me off your list though... I'm still very keen on your axanthic hatchlings this season. 

Den: Nice photo showing the variance of BHPs. That pinstripe caught my attention...

regards

CJ


----------



## cement (Apr 9, 2011)

Some shots of this years.


----------



## onthillside (Apr 10, 2011)

CJ no prob. A big congrats to you, you have got some amazing animals there (as all Neils are)


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Apr 10, 2011)

zack13 said:


> Den from Den Pythons said:
> 
> 
> > Hot animals guys. Gee, there are some stunning BHPs being produced these days!
> ...


----------



## dee4 (Apr 10, 2011)

A couple of early birds...


----------



## falana1 (Apr 10, 2011)

My daugther &one of our bhp 
one of other bhp shorty.
two of them r ours is what my daugther id holding he person where we got our two bhps I have lovely bhp's.


here anther pic of one of my bhp.(a firend son hold it .)


----------



## lgotje (Apr 10, 2011)

zack13 said:


> Den from Den Pythons said:
> 
> 
> > Hot animals guys. Gee, there are some stunning BHPs being produced these days!
> ...


----------



## onthillside (Apr 10, 2011)

Dee4, haha cant wait I see......looking good!


----------



## cement (Apr 10, 2011)

You need to check the settings on your camera Dee4, I think you have it in sepia mode!

This male is out looking for his girl, while we wait for her to shed.


----------



## UlarSawa (Apr 11, 2011)

T: Thanks 

The females shed today so I took some photos of them and the males out in the sun. Enjoy 

regards,

CJ


----------



## Owzi (Apr 11, 2011)

Congatulations on the new BHPs CJ, you must be absolutly wrapped to finally have them!

I especially love the Axanthics, they are crackers!!!

Andrew


----------



## UlarSawa (Apr 11, 2011)

Andrew: Thanks. They are an absolute delight to have. Very different compared to the other pythons I've had, attitude and response wise. 

regards

CJ


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice, Sir Robbie! I bet you have every appendage crossed.... No need to though mate, you'll crack everything tried. 

Hot, C.J. There's just nothing like a hatchling Axanthic BHP!

Nice, Falana and Cement.

Top little WAs, feral. Will be great to see more in captivity.

Very nice, Bryce. Do you have an attractive mate for that het?

Zulu, are they NT locale??


----------



## zeke (Apr 12, 2011)

this is my bhp


----------



## dee4 (Apr 12, 2011)

onthillside said:


> Dee4, haha cant wait I see......looking good!


Conditions are ripe here mate.



cement said:


> You need to check the settings on your camera Dee4, I think you have it in sepia mode!


Hmm, thought there was something wrong...



UlarSawa said:


> T: Thanks
> 
> The females shed today so I took some photos of them and the males out in the sun. Enjoy
> 
> ...


Nice stuff CJ, bet your itching for them to get to breeding age..



Den from Den Pythons said:


> Very nice, Sir Robbie! I bet you have every appendage crossed.... No need to though mate, you'll crack everything tried.


Thanks mate, means heaps coming from you... Fingers crossed anyway..


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 12, 2011)

This is my other girl


----------



## zulu (Apr 12, 2011)

Den from Den Pythons said:


> Very nice, Sir Robbie! I bet you have every appendage crossed.... No need to though mate, you'll crack everything tried.
> 
> Hot, C.J. There's just nothing like a hatchling Axanthic BHP!
> 
> ...


 
Hi den,yeh they are NTs


----------



## UlarSawa (Apr 12, 2011)

Den from Den Pythons said:


> Hot, C.J. There's just nothing like a hatchling Axanthic BHP!


Thanks Den.



dee4 said:


> Nice stuff CJ, bet your itching for them to get to breeding age..


It's gonna be a two year itch... LOL 

regards,

CJ


----------



## dee4 (Apr 13, 2011)

A few youngens...

A Female Gold Chin from one of Dens Calico x Gold Line mating.



Another female from the same line.


And a Sonneman Pinstripe Het Axanthic that also lacks melanine under the chin.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Apr 13, 2011)

dee4 said:


> A few youngens...
> 
> A Female Gold Chin from one of Dens Calico x Gold Line mating.
> View attachment 195213
> ...


 

The next few years should be very interesting for you my friend.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 13, 2011)

My BHP


----------



## UlarSawa (Apr 14, 2011)

dee4 said:


> A few youngens...
> 
> A Female Gold Chin from one of Dens Calico x Gold Line mating.
> View attachment 195213
> ...


 
Very nice....
and that pinstripe is amazing.
Exciting times ahead. 

regards,

CJ


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 14, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> My BHP



Gee the greens are keeped in near nature looking enclosures,however the BHP in with the digerodoos...lol..


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 27, 2011)

Just going through this thread and there are some awesome looking bhp's out there.

Only recently got this guy and he shed today:















And this is his soon to be girlfriend


----------



## falana1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanx den 
you should rember us we got two of you bhps .


----------



## CHONDROS (May 7, 2011)

heres sum of mine


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (May 7, 2011)

WOW...that second pic of the lighter bhp is stunning chondros!

Are these pics of late, are you breeding them?


----------



## CHONDROS (May 7, 2011)

yes im breeding them this year


----------



## dean.templeman (May 8, 2011)

Pics of my black head. Can anybody tell me what the pure orange scale is that he has on him, as seen in pic #3? He has a few of these on him.


----------



## DerekRoddy (May 8, 2011)

Nice everyone......
Here's some of mine....(like I need to post anymore! haha)
























































Haha.

D


----------



## sookie (May 8, 2011)

After looking at those amazing pics i can't remember who posted them.but that would have to be one of the most amazing collections i have ever seen.every single python in the pics is amazing.thank you for sharing everyone.i think i may have underestimated the bhp as a pet and companion.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (May 8, 2011)

CHONDROS love that pale one, they should make some beautiful babies together


----------



## Pinoy (May 8, 2011)

Put these in another thread but can now add here 
This is Prada


----------



## Niall (May 8, 2011)

Nothing better then Snake porn!


----------



## hrafna (Jun 1, 2011)

here is my new boy - jarlaxle.


----------



## UlarSawa (Jun 10, 2011)

Enjoy! 














CJ


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful bhp's you have there CJ. Love the 1st two...my fav by far.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 10, 2011)

So many nice BHPs posted guys.
Heres my male WA


----------



## UlarSawa (Jun 10, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Beautiful bhp's you have there CJ. Love the 1st two...my fav by far.


 
Thank you for the compliments, Wayne



Jungle_Freak said:


> So many nice BHPs posted guys.
> Heres my male WA


Very nice WA, Roger. 

regards,

CJ


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 11, 2011)

Geeez Roger, were you been hiding him? And here I was think'n you were all jungles....beautiful animal mate.


----------



## onthillside (Jun 11, 2011)

Great pics there C.J
T


----------



## UlarSawa (Jun 11, 2011)

onthillside said:


> Great pics there C.J
> T


 
Thanks T. Your pairs getting into some action yet? I'm anxiously waiting to see what they'll produce this coming season.
All the best with them.

regards,

CJ


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 14, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Geeez Roger, were you been hiding him? And here I was think'n you were all jungles....beautiful animal mate.



Wayne i just purchased that Malw WA BHP and its proving very difficult to find a female similiar to him.
Guess ill have to be patient etc,
Cheers CJ 
You have some stunning BHPs yourself

Roger


----------



## onthillside (Jun 14, 2011)

UlarSawa said:


> Thanks T. Your pairs getting into some action yet? I'm anxiously waiting to see what they'll produce this coming season.
> All the best with them.
> 
> regards,
> ...


 
Yeah all looks very promising. 
T


----------



## UlarSawa (Jul 31, 2011)

Latest addition


----------



## Snakewise84 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 31, 2011)

This is Romeo and Jeweliette, my BHP's:


----------



## onthillside (Jul 31, 2011)

UlarSawa said:


> Latest addition



Haha CJ I think you are addicted.....you are going to have to build a bigger shed soon  
They look great mate.
T


----------



## deebo (Aug 1, 2011)

one i bred last season that im hanging onto - about 6 months old now and growing well.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## UlarSawa (Aug 1, 2011)

onthillside said:


> Haha CJ I think you are addicted.....you are going to have to build a bigger shed soon
> They look great mate.
> T


Thanks T,
Couldn't resist the temptation and thought a couple more wouldn't make that much of a difference. :lol:
Planning to get enclosures made up over the next few months and trying to find space to put them. I'll just have to conveniently make some furniture at home disappear without the missus noticing. :evil: :twisted: 
regards,
CJ


----------



## Snowman (Aug 1, 2011)

My new yearling Kimberley animal.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 1, 2011)

Amazing photos Snowman, beautiful bhp too.


----------



## deebo (Aug 6, 2011)

Some pics of my axanthic girl before her dinner tonight......she is powering down med rats now and growing well.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## dee4 (Aug 6, 2011)

David Evans said:


> Some pics of my axanthic girl before her dinner tonight......she is powering down med rats now and growing well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



Coming along nicely Dave, gotta love a an Axanthic.


----------



## ingie (Aug 6, 2011)

This is my NT male from Snake Ranch 





I don't have a good pic of the female yet


----------



## ChloeR (Aug 7, 2011)

this is our nt girl, we got her from snake ranch in april. and she is the most placid girl.... she has had 2 shads since this pic was taken...


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Aug 7, 2011)

hear is my girl, orcha (spelling) chin bloodline


----------



## bluelindley (Aug 7, 2011)

My little guy, Nick i just got three weeks ago
Pictures taken by breeder.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't see anything bluelindley?


----------



## bluelindley (Aug 7, 2011)

Fixed it up...
Brendon


----------



## dee4 (Aug 15, 2011)

An 18mth old Gold Chin from Den Pythons


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 15, 2011)

My fella when he was younger and much smaller, still got great colours, lots of apricot on the belly.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 15, 2011)

My girl i got last week


----------



## meatman (Nov 9, 2011)

A Dajarra I got recently.
Cheers Justin


----------



## deebo (Nov 12, 2011)

A few pics from cleaning today......

Thats a very nice BHP meatman.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Sutto82 (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't wait for mine to arrive, cheers for sharing guys.


----------



## DerekRoddy (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's a few more of mine......





































Lets see some more........

D


----------



## Digitaliss (Nov 17, 2011)

This is my Little Girl. All the scale damage come off in the last shed, I need to take some new photos :S


----------

